# rem.mod 11 value



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

1918 model 11 remington anyone know anything on these??
[email protected]


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Remington Model 11 , semi automatic , long recoil action. I have one in the sportmans in 20 ga. so named because the magazine onle holds two shells. They also made a model 11 .22 rimfire.

the last I checked the shotgun was worth anywhere from 125 .00 to 250.00 heavily dependent on condition , gauge and model. be advised though it was quite awhile back when i checked. the .22 rimfires value escapes me for right now.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

papaperch said:


> Remington Model 11 , semi automatic , long recoil action. I have one in the sportmans in 20 ga. so named because the magazine onle holds two shells. They also made a model 11 .22 rimfire.
> 
> the last I checked the shotgun was worth anywhere from 125 .00 to 250.00 heavily dependent on condition , gauge and model. be advised though it was quite awhile back when i checked. the .22 rimfires value escapes me for right now.


it's a 12ga. autoloader/was guessing a little higher price for an 84 year old gun???


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Rarity and condition influence value much more than just age. That date on the gun is a patent date. usually you have to research the serial number to find out year your particular gun was made. This model was made on a Browning patent that Remington purchased from Browning. If you look at a Browning Auto-5 they look a lot alike.

Getting back to rarity. Everyone knows Parker side X sides are worth a lot of money. What a lot of people do not know is a .410 or 28 gauge in the Parker is worth far more than a 12 gauge in the same model. Once again because there are so few of them.

Pick up an edition of blue book gun values. Your gun will be listed for sure. Make sure you get a new edition. Do not go to a gun show for an appraisal. If they are interested in reselling your gun they will give you a lowball figure.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

papa, sounds like you know your guns . berlin ctr, is that right by old womans creek?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I HAVE A 1958 BROWNING light 12 auto...looks just like it!!I already searched the # and know this gun is 84 years old...rem. auto 12 made by john h browning BEFORE he did his own thing!! just looking for more info??thanks for any help!..


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

will post pics as soon as camera if fixed...at radio shack...said 10 days ???


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

freyednot : Berlin Center is small township near Berlin Lake in Mahoning County. I have to plead guilty as to knowing about guns. Life long collector, longtime reloader and former hunter. probably get back into hunting when I retire ( not long now ).

Really into Thompson Contenders. Have several barrels for mine and love their versatility. That model 11 20 gauge I mentioned was the first gun I ever bought and I still got it. That was back in 1963.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

try www.gunsamerica.com
i did a search there and the asking price on most of the model 11's was in the $600-650 range.if i was looking at the same gun!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Wave warrior:If Jeffmo wants to give you that much take and run.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

NOT FOR SALE!!Still cant believe thats all its worth...cool gun either way!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i don't want to buy it,just thought i'd post what the asking price on several of them were.i've got all the guns i need and according to the wife,a good many more than what i REALLY need!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Jeffmo : I was just jerking your chain . Best way to determine a guns value is by getting a book. The bluebook on guns will give a realistic price to whoever wants to research it.

If anyone contemplates buying or selling a gun. The book could save you its cost easily. In a forum like this it is hard to list all the factors that contribute to a particular guns value.


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

I started researching some of my guns online. The biggest surprise was finding a Browning B-80 selling for $3000. I bought a B-80 in 1981 because I couldn't afford an A-5. Guess I got a deal LOL. I never realized that I was breaking through briars and brush with a valuable gun in my hands. Thanks for sparking my interest guys. Now if I could find the value of my 1930's Montgomery Ward 16 ga. Longtom or my 1940's Winchester 410 pump I might be able to retire


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i researched an old rifle that was handed down to me back in 1986 after my father passed away.it's an 1863 remington rolling block 50 caliber.now,that model of gun isn't really much of a rarity but as i learned more about the gun the more i realized that it might be something fairly special just by the different markings and by the markings of the gunsmith that made the gun.although i'm not yet 100% positive,i may have a rifle that was a 1st issue at the west point academy.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ChardonRob said:


> I started researching some of my guns online. The biggest surprise was finding a Browning B-80 selling for $3000. I bought a B-80 in 1981 because I couldn't afford an A-5. Guess I got a deal LOL. I never realized that I was breaking through briars and brush with a valuable gun in my hands. Thanks for sparking my interest guys. Now if I could find the value of my 1930's Montgomery Ward 16 ga. Longtom or my 1940's Winchester 410 pump I might be able to retire


thanks to all who responded!! and a little note...the 1956 browning A-5 is my best in my small collection!


----------

